# Jenny



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Jenny is one of a pair of Argente does I got from Cait (you can see her half sister and her husband in the current litters section). I'm not normally one to gush on about my pets and I don't usually name my animals if I don't need them to respond to it, but Jenny is an absolute one in a million. She's the most friendly, affectionate and crazy little sweetheart I've ever known. Here are some pics of her, anyway.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Ha ha you named her :lol: Only kidding  Glad you're enjoying them Sarah, I look forward to seeing the babies. I guess they are quite different from the pet/rescue mice you had before, as you said when you picked them up. I can't remember if I knew this when you collected them, but before I forget there is a 50% chance that each doe carries satin (their father carries it as I have discovered recently).


----------

